# Cadillac Road Limited Edition RLE1.8 Road Bike



## mike_broadcom (May 6, 2006)

hi folks,

I am new to this site and am considering buying this bike
for $750 new. Does anyone has any experience with this bike. Response and comments will be appreciated.

cheers
mike


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It looks all right, but my feeling is that I'd look for something else. Although Caddy is a well known name in cars, it's certainly not in bikes. Some of the components are 105's, which are OK. I never heard of the crank. All I can say is if it were me, for the same $$, I'd look elsewhere...quite possibly at a used bike.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Avoid it.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty similiar spec to a Felt F75-it is probably a good buy if it fits you. And no, it isn't likely made by Cadillac in Michigan: more likely Taiwan like all entry-level aluminum/carbon hybrid frames.. Still, I don't think I would want to own a "Cadillac", "Porsche", "Jeep" bike ect-I would rather have a no-name bike that a bike that advertises a car company. Isn't one of the points of riding a bike so you can leave the car behind?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

The The said:


> Avoid it.


Like the plague.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

More Goofy Marketing from GM


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

good god man, just say "no"


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

so does anybody know who makes the frame? Decals are easily removed.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm puzzled by the "avoid it like the plague" on a site where people are regularly encouraged to buy no-name stuff off the 'net. Al frame, carbon seat stays and fork, and mostly 105 for $750? That beats a lot of the other stuff people push on this site, and this bike could easily be built by the same folks as many of the stuff from BD and others... just rebadged "Cadillac."

It isn't bad bang for the buck, and the OP will just have to evaluate the downsides of having a bike labelled to advertise a car.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I smell a shill.

OP has one post a month ago and no more. Another poster has one post on this too.....


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> I smell a shill.
> 
> OP has one post a month ago and no more. Another poster has one post on this too.....


Agreed.

To whoever wondered about the crank...it's an FSA alloy compact, model "Gossamer"

For $850 (which is what the website now says), you could get an established bike with similar components. I'd go that route before I'd get a Cadalliac or GMC Denali bike.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yup*



ultimobici said:


> I smell a shill.
> 
> OP has one post a month ago and no more. Another poster has one post on this too.....


Shill or spammer.


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

you can get this bike on www.costco.com for $749.99

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11112539&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Cadillac has a complete line of bikes...*

including road & mountain. I've seen the catalog in a shop that carries Specialized, Kona, Raleigh, Haro, etc. Here's their carbon model. Here's a link to their catalog.

http://www.cadillacbicycles.com/


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, that one is $4,799.99....and only 30 will be produced*. *I wonder what $100 tai frame it's based on.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

It's from the GMC Truck and Coach assembly plant in Pontiac, Michigan. Purely UAW made. Avoid a Monday production date and you'll get a nice ride.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

covenant said:


> Yeah, that one is $4,799.99....and only 30 will be produced*. *I wonder what $100 tai frame it's based on.
> 
> The spec list below doesn't look like they cut any corners on this one. With those components and a Dedacciai Frame... it seems to be priced competitively with the better known big boys.
> 
> ...


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

hairscrambled said:


> It's from the GMC Truck and Coach assembly plant in Pontiac, Michigan. Purely UAW made. Avoid a Monday production date and you'll get a nice ride.


Yeah, sure it is. And even if it was made there....iffin' it's made in a US auto manufacturer's plant, it's gotta be suspect.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

The Master Cylinder said:


> it seems to be priced competitively with the better known big boys.


Which begs the question: For the same price why would anyone buy the Cadillac over one of the "big boys"?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Which gets the answer...*

Save $700!!! Van Dessel wants $5499 for theirs.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Guerciotti Cartesio... $5525 USD*

Guerciotti CARTESIO


FRAME: Dedacciai Black Pearl, Black Drive Monobox, Dedacciai Full Carbon Fork
FRAME WEIGHT: Kg. 1,250
GROUPSET:	Shimano Dura Ace 10 v.
SEATPOST:	Guerciotti carbonio
STEM & HANDELBAR:	Dedaelementi Newton 31, Dedalementi Newton 31
WHEELS:	Mavic Ksyrium ES
TIRES:	Vittoria Evo CX
SADDLE:	Selle Italia Signo Gel

I would have no problem riding a Cadillac branded/Dedacciai frame with either of those component groups on it just to save $700.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

The Master Cylinder said:


> Guerciotti CARTESIO
> 
> 
> FRAME: Dedacciai Black Pearl, Black Drive Monobox, Dedacciai Full Carbon Fork
> ...


Or you could get any number of CF frames, completely kitted, that cost less than that lame exercise in Cadillac marketing.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Gimme some names!


----------



## cygor98 (Jun 23, 2006)

nice and subtle


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

alienator said:


> Or you could get any number of CF frames, completely kitted, that cost less than that lame exercise in Cadillac marketing.



Could you? I'm not being sarcastic. I think it is priced very low.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

jtolleson said:


> Could you? I'm not being sarcastic. I think it is priced very low.


I know you're not. Yes, you can. Here are a few, and made this list by spending only about 4 minutes on qbike.com. If you open the field to building your own bike, you can definitely beat the $4700 price barrier.

Look 585
Giant TCR 1
Cervelo R2.5
Fuji Team Pro
Fuji Team RC
Ibis Silk
Specialized Roubaix Comp
Specialized Roubaix Pro

Then there's Trek, Cannondale (Synapse), Specialized (others), Time, Scott (very reasonably priced) which may also have complete bikes for less than $4700 and change.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I found an interesting quote. Dated, mind you. But I haven't seen it posted so here it is:



> *Reality sets in for Cadillac Bicycles*
> 
> I just read the recent story on the AP wire about Cadillac Bicycles. It seems their tone has already changed a bit from their launch back in May.
> 
> ...


http://just-riding-along.typepad.com/just_riding_along/2005/07/ap_story_on_cad.html


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

And another article, (equally appropriate for the GMC bike thread, I might add):



> More Cadillac erosion
> by Bruce DeBoer _August 02, 2005_
> I poked around a little after reading the Detroit News article about Cadillac Bicycles yesterday.
> 
> ...


http://www.synthesiscreative.com/blog.php?view=post&poid=146


----------



## BlackRaven (May 6, 2006)

BShow said:


> so does anybody know who makes the frame? Decals are easily removed.



It is made by Kent, I believe.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

SPECV said:


> You guys can say anything you want about the Cadillac Bikes. But there is absolutely nothing wrong with them. The guy who designed this bike, did a great job.
> 
> I actually think, it is pretty Cool to own a Cadillac bike . It is a limited edition bike; certainly a collectors item.
> 
> ...


"The guy who designed it?" Are you kidding? The CF model shown is made from a Dedacciai kit, and I'm sure the folks at Dedacciai didn't come up with the tube set for Cadiyak. Kent, I believe, made the aluminum boat anchor.....so no great work there. I don't know about the third bike that's holding the middle ground for Cadiyak's marketing play.

"Certainly a collector's item?" Are you kidding? Yeah, I guess it could be a collector's item if you like collecting crap that'll never be of any real value. I'll bet in 30 years, you won't see collectors beating doors down to find the elusive Cadiyak bikes.


----------



## morepower4me (Jul 6, 2006)

It certainly isn't a collector's item, that's for sure. 
But when taken in context, and viewed without brand predjudice, it is a pretty attractive bike. At $750, with a no questions asked return at a local costco (no shipping to you, and you can drop it off) it is a pretty good deal.

Sure it has 9 speed 105, but it is full 105 down to the brakes and wheels (RH-550's). I have been looking at the big names, and at that price no one can touch it -component wise-

As for frame, let's face it. No ~$800 bike has a real good frame anyway. The Trek 1000 probably leads the way in that field, but it is still Taiwaneese made, (as far as I know) has no carbon stays, and gives up a LOT in components.

All that said, I don't want to be the guy that shows up on a group ride with it...... And that is why it is still only middle of my list, not further up.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I can’t wait for the Unique Whips episode on Speed where some spoiled and overpaid rapper or sports figure brings in a Cadillac bicycle to Will Castro for “pimpin’ out” to match their Escalade. 

Yo…gold plated, carbon fiber spinners beeatch!!!


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

morepower4me said:


> As for frame, let's face it. No ~$800 bike has a real good frame anyway. The Trek 1000 probably leads the way in that field, but it is still Taiwaneese made, (as far as I know) has no carbon stays, and gives up a LOT in components.


what's wrong with frames made in taiwan? giant frames have pretty good build quality and i'm just talking about the ocr frames. just because it's made in taiwan doesn't mean it's of inferior quality. you'll be amazed at how high tech china, taiwan and korea has become. they probably have one of the more efficient and quality-ensure production process. that's what so many asian companies are beating those less efficient small european businesses. 

i would learn more about the landscape of international business before downing another east asian country and dropping another "made in taiwan" line. _*you'll be amazed at how learning can cure your ignorance. *_


----------



## morepower4me (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually I was referring to build location as an indication of status, which was referenced earlier in the post, *and *earlier in the thread. Taiwan makes perfectly good bikes.but they still don't have any 'snob appeal' if that is of any interest to the buyer. That said...
_*you'll be amazed at how reading can cure your assumptions*_

Regards.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Can't go wrong if a full refund is available.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Way to make friends......By the way, personal attacks are against the forum guidelines. If your only contribution will be posts like this, we're better off with out you


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

nevermind...he's gone.


----------



## dlenmn (Mar 28, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I never heard of the crank.


It's a Full Speed Ahead model. (The "FSA" is obscured by the pedal).


----------

